# Any one following Eemslift Hendrika



## Tassie48 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi crew I have been following the Eemslift Hendrika events she heeled over on her Starboard side and lost one of deck cargo tugs a brand new one broke away off Norway coast luckily they found the tug and are towing her back ,large tug has the yacht carrier under tow crew abandoned ship all safe thank goodness, we only get bits of it so following on the web interesting tassie48


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah I have been reading what I could find.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

I sailed two offshore ships that tried to sink. 
The 1st the whole crew worked together to keep the ship from sinking. 
It took 72 hours and no one got a wink of sleep - but she did not sink.

The 2nd the captain declared that she was sinking and ordered abandon ship. 
The deck department spent the next 78 hours sitting in open rafted together lifeboats. 
The engine and galley staffs stayed on the job and got the job done. 
When the A/C was running and cooling the cabins the C/E invited the deck crew back aboard. 
The Master lost his license. You abandon a ship it best sink.


----------



## reefrat (Nov 4, 2007)

On the aviation web site "pprune" there is a discussion under the heading "A pretty decent rescue" from the helo pilots view, worth a visit.


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

Not only has the Eemslift Hendrika been towed safely into port, but the workboat 'AQS TOR' that was lost overboard has been recovered, albeit with some damage.
Preliminary damage report is in for "AQS Tor": "It's been 'launched' in a very special way"


----------

